# ipb Owners!!



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

Has anyone been in touch with brad lately? I've texted, called, and emailed him and he hasn't answered me at all the past week in a half. he's supposed to be sending me things and i haven't heard back from him at all.. any ideas why?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

get in line...........


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

> get in line...........


have you been trying to?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

nope, but wait for it...........


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1377052235/15#top

he's elusive.......... :-?


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1377052235/15#top
> 
> he's elusive.......... :-?


yea i know i was texting him for a few weeks every day and had every text answered and then its like he fell off the face of the earth and disappeared.


----------



## Dyoung29 (Feb 9, 2014)

I was at his shop the day before yesterday. He said he's been really busy lately. Text him, that's how I got ahold of him recently.


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

> I was at his shop the day before yesterday. He said he's been really busy lately. Text him, that's how I got ahold of him recently.


yea I've been texting calling and trying to email but I've gotten no response.


----------



## Jhippleusaf (Sep 24, 2013)

Heard from my buddy that Brad is super busy, guess he scored a deal/contract to make quite a few of these for a dealer and that my buddy was lucky he put his order in when he did. He just picked his new 14 up on Sunday after one week build time. I've had success messaging him via FB. Good luck!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> > I was at his shop the day before yesterday. He said he's been really busy lately. Text him, that's how I got ahold of him recently.
> 
> 
> yea I've been texting calling and trying to email but I've gotten no response.



does he already have your money?
:-?


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

> > > I was at his shop the day before yesterday. He said he's been really busy lately. Text him, that's how I got ahold of him recently.
> >
> >
> > yea I've been texting calling and trying to email but I've gotten no response.
> ...


yeah.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you gotta buy more schit to get a response- silly........


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

this dude is unreal.


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

> you gotta buy more schit to get a response- silly........


oh i think I've bought enough from him ha I've bought a 14 and a 16 from him


----------



## tkguppies (Jan 5, 2014)

I dropped by his shop this past Sunday at about 8pm. Was just planning on leaving my paint sample in his mailbox. I was surprised to find him and coworker diligently working on a hull. He said he was behind on emails and such. Brad is busy for sure so I'm giving him a little patience. I know it can be frustrating, glad I live 20 mins away I guess.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> I dropped by his shop this past Sunday at about 8pm. Was just planning on leaving my paint sample in his mailbox. I was surprised to find him and coworker diligently working on a hull. He said he was behind on emails and such. Brad is busy for sure  so I'm giving him a little patience. I know it can be frustrating, glad I live 20 mins away I guess.


he should hire a person to respond to calls, text, smoke signals, carrier pidgins.


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

i got a response. hopefully its all worked out. he means well but sucks at communication... lol


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

> I was at his shop the day before yesterday. He said he's been really busy lately. Text him, that's how I got ahold of him recently.


I texted him on Tuesday, got a text back within minutes, and we texted several times.


----------



## tj14 (Sep 8, 2013)

_I dropped by his shop this past Sunday at about 8pm. Was just planning on leaving my paint sample in his mailbox. I was surprised to find him and coworker diligently working on a hull. He said he was behind on emails and such. Brad is busy for sure  so I'm giving him a little patience. I know it can be frustrating, glad I live 20 mins away I guess.

he should hire a person to respond to calls, text, smoke signals, carrier pidgins. _

Were it myself, I would prefer he spends the money to add the proper amount of flotation to meet USCG requirements.  I've looked at 2 the past week and quite simply,  they aren't even close to USCG specs and neither one even had a capacity label on them. The rubrail was nothing but hatch edge trim.   I want a nicely built little skiff with no frills, no bling, but fundamentally safe but starting to think I'm asking too much.... oh yeah, like everyone else inexpensive of course


----------



## AlecWebster15 (Jan 16, 2013)

> _I dropped by his shop this past Sunday at about 8pm. Was just planning on leaving my paint sample in his mailbox. I was surprised to find him and coworker diligently working on a hull. He said he was behind on emails and such. Brad is busy for sure  so I'm giving him a little patience. I know it can be frustrating, glad I live 20 mins away I guess.
> 
> he should hire a person to respond to calls, text, smoke signals, carrier pidgins. _
> 
> Were it myself, I would prefer he spends the money to add the proper amount of flotation to meet USCG requirements.  I've looked at 2 the past week and quite simply,  they aren't even close to USCG specs and neither one even had a capacity label on them. The rubrail was nothing but hatch edge trim.   I want a nicely built little skiff with no frills, no bling, but fundamentally safe but starting to think I'm asking too much.... oh yeah, like everyone else inexpensive of course


theres no need to hate on him man. you get what you pay for. I've seen what this boat can with stand first hand and trust me it is built more than safe!! ipb 14 is a hell of a deal even with the trim and a boat that is impossible to get stuck unless you put it up on all sand!!! and he has an actual rub rail on them now. and please find me a nicely built skiff to his specs for that price.... your the only one complaining about the boat. theres so many people that own this boat that love it. and why would you complain about it being inexpensive? makes a whole lot of sense..... I'm a freshman in college and this boat was the only flats boat that was even in question that i could afford.. no less it was brand new... mine has made plenty of unforgetable memories!!!


----------



## Stormchaser (Feb 10, 2013)

I agree with everything you just said, but he wasn't "complaining" about it being inexpensive. He was just being sarcastic saying he wants a lot of qualities, but still wants it to be inexpensive.


----------



## tj14 (Sep 8, 2013)

I agree its fun to get out on the water and yes great memories will be made but I don't see how you can say it is safe when it won't meet USCG requirements. He is building a boat that comes not comply with federal law. Other folks could be a boat cheaper too if they didn't bother with that minor little detail.... I'm not hating on him, and great for you. But think about some guy that takes out his wife and young child out and the boat gets swamped .... and expects it to float... sounds like it could have a bad ending.

I keep think about something like a brand new Johnsen skiff with a littler longer front deck, something like that....


----------



## COL_V (Nov 26, 2013)

> I don't see how you can say it is safe when it won't meet USCG requirements. He is building a boat that comes not comply with federal law.


DM, can you share the calculations or experience with the IPB 14 that leads you to the above assertion?


----------



## BugDopeforENP (May 29, 2013)

> > I don't see how you can say it is safe when it won't meet USCG requirements.  He is building a boat that comes not comply with federal law.
> 
> 
> DM, can you share the calculations or experience with the IPB 14 that leads you to the above assertion?


I can, I agree with the guy. It does need more floatation especially with a child on board. For instance ===> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1386690827/15#15. Look at pictures on reply #18 look at the water line with the boat in the water WITHOUT a person(s) in it. Then look at the picture above it and relate the water line to the ipb sticker on the back, that's at least 5" of draft with no one in it. Put a person(s) in the back your at least at 8". More foam means more buoyancy less chance of taking one over the side or stuffing the nose since these boats run so flat and will float to have something to hold on to until help arrives. I belive if these boats filled up with water it would more than likely suspend than float.
I would use my ipb 14 as an example but I don't have a pic yet of it in the water. That boat looks awesome tricked out the way it is. 

DM, in my own opinion your looking at the wrong boat to take a family out and be safe.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> *More foam means more buoyancy less chance of taking one over the side or stuffing the nose *since these boats run so flat and will float to have something to hold on to until help arrives.


I think you're going the right direction but a little off track. Foam does not help with buoyancy until it is submerged in water. It'll keep you from sinking but won't make a hill of beans (negating actual material weight) in the way a boat runs.


----------



## tj14 (Sep 8, 2013)

the basic premise of flotation per USCG is that whatever foam you have should be kind of equally distributed around the center of the boat (more or less). So in a simple situation, pretty much whatever is in the bow area should be in the stern area. Whatever is on one side of the boat should be on the other side. So this boat has one small floatation box under the starboard stern with none on the other side. And the bow has much more than the stern, even tho' weight would be concentrated in the stern 'cause of motor weight. One cu ft of foam supports 62 lbs so you can see how much you should probably have under the back deck....

So no, the IPB is not for me but in my looking I wanted to see it. I'm going to the MIB this weekend but I'm not holding out any hope for anything there, maybe something out there in the outside section.

After possibly considering building a skiff from plans and seeing the bill of materials (and the cost), I have a hard time figuring out why some of the hulls cost so damn much. If the skiff industry built an F150 truck it would be $250,000...


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

Here is a pic of the floatation that was in the bow of  my 2014 "new style" IPB 14. That is a 24" wide sidewalk and yes those are rocks in the foam. I know from dropping a grill in the water once that some lava rock will float, but I tested these and they do not! :-? Hopefully Brad used lava rocks in ya'lls! 







[/img]


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

is that negative flotation..............


----------



## tortuga (Oct 12, 2008)

IPB is now owned by ron cook of bone fish boatsthey had to of the IPV boats at the Miami show the 14 has been redesigned the 16 is next they are infused and foam filled and very nice little skiffs


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Man that's a bummer. I thought my foam in my '97 that was discolored was bad at lest no rocks. I had to cut a bunch of foam out to get the new gas tank in to allow it not to touch the foam. So I will put some more under the front hatch to even it out

Were the rocks all over or in just one place


----------



## Jhippleusaf (Sep 24, 2013)

Unreal about the rocks inlayed into the foam, thats shady. To clarify, Tortuga, Brad sold the IPB name along with the 16' mold only, but is still making the original IPB 14 under a new name which I cant remember now. I own an original 14 with two float boxes aft and about 2/3 of front deck foamed in, different than the newer "originals" as the newer ones dont seem to have rear float boxes and only about 1/3 foam filled bow. No point, just facts.


----------



## tkguppies (Jan 5, 2014)

I have an IPB 14 on order right now. Rumor has it the new name (IIRC) is Skimmer Skiff or something similar. Ron from Bonefish Boatworks who bought the IPB 16 mold told me that the new IPB 14 is based on their existing 14 foot boat and they did not purchase Brad's 14 mold. My understanding is Brad is still going thru the USCG and business process of getting the new name and such for his existing 14' boat. Just sharing some details. I'm excited to get mine!


----------



## herrin (Sep 28, 2013)

> I have an IPB 14 on order right now. Rumor has it the new name (IIRC) is Skimmer Skiff or something similar. Ron from Bonefish Boatworks who bought the IPB 16 mold told me that the new IPB 14 is based on their existing 14 foot boat and they did not purchase Brad's 14 mold. My understanding is Brad is still going thru the USCG and business process of getting the new name and such for his existing 14' boat. Just sharing some details. I'm excited to get mine!


yep hes right, heres the link if yall want to check it out https://www.facebook.com/pages/Skimmer-Skiffs/201494300039992?ref=stream


----------



## Fowlmouth0824 (Jan 28, 2014)

I am a new owner of one of the new "Skimmer Skiffs".

That's my boat on the Facebook page, the Green & Tan.



So far I'm very pleased with this boat. For what I paid for it, and having had a 9.9 and a trailer already, you can't get on the water for cheaper.

Even being a little underpowered, it still makes 18MPH under full load w/ 2 passengers. And it rides like a dream, no proposing and relatively dry. I can pole it across 4" flats with ease and handles the wind very well. 









Here's a link to a quick video of it under power on the water.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rzw-2Whsnn4&list=UU4wng9z4DXOlFV4cxOkW6Fg&feature=share

Obviously if you have the coin to spend on a more expensive boat, one thing your paying for is greater peace of mind with reguards to safety. That being said, this boat is built well enough, IMHO, that I'm comfortable taking my 3yr old and wife out on a nice day on the St. Johns river. Clearly it's not the ideal "family boat" but as long as your aware of weather forecasts/conditions, there's no reason this boat isn't safe enough for younger passengers. 

All in all for the price, these are great little skiff.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey guys. I'm the owner of Bonefish Boatworks. A friend of mine mentioned this thread to me. He thought there might be some confusion out there about our recent acquisition of Inshore Power Boats (IPB), so I thought I'd try to set the record straight. We did buy the "IPB" brand and the IPB 16' model. We did not buy the old IPB 14' model. Instead, we re-tooled the interior of a boat we already had and moved it from our Shipoke brand to the IPB brand. The new boat made its debut at the Miami Boat Show this past weekend. I'm proud to say it made Florida Sportsman's Top 25 list from the show. That's probably not a big deal for a large production company, but for a little builder like us...it's a big deal. Now, in a nutshell, the new Inshore 14 is nothing like the old IPB 14. It's wider, longer and has a full interior. We designed the boat to be consistent with the original concept behind IPB; well-built infused skiffs with longevity that didn't break the bank. If I was a forum guy I'd post some photos, but I don't know how...so here's some links to photos:

https://www.facebook.com/176597904420/photos/pcb.10152210457714421/10152210455889421/?type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/176597904420/photos/pcb.10152210415609421/10152210414529421/?type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/176597904420/photos/pcb.10152210415609421/10152210414679421/?type=1&theater
https://www.facebook.com/176597904420/photos/pcb.10152210415609421/10152210415229421/?type=1&theater

The entire boat is now foam filled (front, back, sides, bottom and stanchions). In addition to allowing us to build a boat with more flotation than required by the Coast Guard, the stanchions provide exceptional lateral rigidity. No twisting and turning in this boat. Same goes for the drain tracks along the bottom edge of the interior. They too stiffen up the boat. Finally, we incorporated the same "variety ledge" found on the original IPB 16' into the all new IPB 14. This too makes the boat stiffer (Plus, it gives us a great place to add wider gunnels and a deck-over in the future). My point in all this is to ask that you keep an open mind about the all new IPB 14'. Thanks.


----------



## Skydiver (Feb 10, 2013)

The new IPB 14 looks sweet! I could never buy it though, too wide for my garage but if I had the room. Then again if I had the room I would buy the 16.  What is the price for the new 14? More than 3K?


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Agreed, that is a very good looking boat. The chine concerns me a bit though. In my experience chines like that can be very slappy in minimal chop while poling. I would guess the hull is more around 5k+, it's looks to have a nice finish in the pics. And we all know how much that darn fit and finish can cost. Regardless it's a sweet little skiff, and I'm sure they'll be all over the water soon.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Bonefish - Congrats on a great job of upgrading the IPB and restoring it to what it was when ECC had it.

Probably a good idea to check in here once and while and keep the rumor mill from working overtime - lots of active imaginations and conspiracy theories here.   

Best of luck with the IPB and Bohemians.....


----------



## tkguppies (Jan 5, 2014)

Not to steal Ron's (Bonefish) thunder, he sent me these details via email about a month ago when I was shopping around. 

"The new IPB 14’ is not a chopped fiberglass boat. It is 100% bi-axial stitched fiberglass. The resin for the new boat is also infused. That means higher quality resin and a lighter and longer lasting product. When we’re done, the boat with a trailer and 25hp motor can be had for $11,080. We think that’s a tremendous value in the microskiff market."

For me the price difference was just too much compared to the newly named Skimmer Skiff.


----------



## Jhippleusaf (Sep 24, 2013)

I didnt see too many conspiracy theories here, just an overpriced "IPB 14" now. Dont get me wrong, its a nice boat and i understand its not an actual ipb 14 (but a re-tooled shipoke) but i wouldnt have changed the name from shipoke to ipb for the 14'er...just imagining all these people in sticker shock once they see the new IPB 14! I sure was. I believe "SkimmerSkiff" might be making a name for itself (again) with the affordable, pretty darn nice skiff market.


----------

